# Seat Covers-Wet Okloe?



## JohnnyJet (Nov 20, 2012)

anyone have these and if so can ya post a pic? I want Orange and black what do ya think?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it's Wet Okole...


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

I've always liked those, but I've never owned them.


----------



## JohnnyJet (Nov 20, 2012)

Okole got it. Thanks. So whose got em


----------

